# تصنيع الاسفنج



## ahmed4408 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

واحد ابن حلال وربنا يكرمه يفيدنا في تصنيع الاسفنج يدويا 
انا استطيع عمل قوالب علي اشكال مختلفة (مساند -جلسة عربي 0000000000)
وعايز اعرف المواد اللي استخدمها في هذه القوالب للحصول علي اسفنج 
ومنين اشتريها 
ولكم الاجر ان شاء الله في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط لدراسة الجدوى لمشروع صناعة الأسفنج وكيفية الصناعة وبالتوفيق .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169596.html


----------



## srgawe (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ساعدوني يا شباب*

انا حسين من سوريا وعندي معمل اسفنج وبدي مواد للمعمل يرجى من الاخوة الكرام يلي عندن معلومات عن اسماء وعناوين شركات لتوريد polyol+tdi عربية او اجنبية 
ساعدوني ولكم الشكر


----------

